# Beatufiul (huge) Green Moth



## NateS (Aug 19, 2008)

Found this guy at the edge of the woods.  He barely moved so hopefully he's okay.  I know that composition is a little lacking on these (only so much I can do with him just laying there), but he was so pretty that I thought I'd share.

1






2


----------



## mack1time (Aug 19, 2008)

Fantastic!
Well done! I have never seen such a beautiful moth!


----------



## photo28 (Aug 19, 2008)

Its a Female Luna Moth, _Actias Luna. _I raised quite a few of those myself. Nice capture, its probably close to dead, they only live for 6-10 days, and have no mouth, living off body fats from when they were a caterpillar.
Very nice shots!
Heres one which I raised myself:


----------



## photo28 (Aug 19, 2008)

wait a mintute, are you in the US?


----------



## Ptyler22 (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice shots, I saw one of those on my house a few months ago, I posted the pics on here and too found out it was a luna moth, pictures really don't do justice to how big and fuzzy they are.


----------



## NateS (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments and identification.  It truly was a spectacular sight and amazingly large.  

Yes, I'm in the US...Missouri specifically.


----------



## photo28 (Aug 20, 2008)

NateS said:


> Thanks for the nice comments and identification. It truly was a spectacular sight and amazingly large.
> 
> Yes, I'm in the US...Missouri specifically.


  ok, I was just curious because from your angle it looked a bit like a a different species of the same genus only from other parts of the world.


----------

